# Methoden in Eclipse einfügen



## KleinerEisbaer (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

es gibt doch bestimmt in Eclipse irgendwo die Möglichkeit, Methoden, welche man öfters benutzen möchte, vorzuformulieren, so dass man sie dann nur noch über ein Menü in seinen Quellcode per Mausklick einfügen muss, oder? 

Z.B. wäre es bei der Produktion von Servlets hilfreich, zumindest einen Teil der doGet()-Methode schon 'griffbereit' zu haben. 

Suche da nach Informationen. Wer kann mir welche geben? 

Danke!!!


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mai 2007)

vielleicht ist das Thema Templates was für dich
(Preferences -> Java -> Editor -> Templates)

schöner für gemeinsame Funktionalität in allen Servlets ist eine  Basisklasse


----------



## Gast (10. Mai 2007)

Prima, Danke!


----------

